# Microsoft Puts Limits On Free Antivirus Downloads!



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Microsoft's free antivirus and security suite, Microsoft Security Essentials, releases today, sort of. Incredibly, while millions of users have anticipated the release, only 75,000 downloads will be permitted."
http://www.bmighty.com/blog/main/archives/2009/06/microsoft_to_li.html?cid=nl_bmighty_html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that's somewhat debatable, Microsoft is probably going to allow more downloads before the smoke settles.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is this going to be a permanently free security suite from Microsoft, or is it only free for the beta?


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

At least they aren't forcing it on you.....yet 
I have been afraid it will show up in my windows update


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

They can do that? ,i thought you can choose what updates to download.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, you can de-check the box, but I thought it came back to haunt you again the next time. eventually you just install it.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

You can tell WindowsUpdate to permanently ignore/hide any update


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

AKAJohnDoe said:


> You can tell WindowsUpdate to permanently ignore/hide any update


I see, Thanks for the info.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DorianVonRichter said:


> Is this going to be a permanently free security suite from Microsoft, or is it only free for the beta?


It's intended to be free for all time when it's released.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> It's intended to be free for all time when it's released.


JohnWill, do you think it will be any good? You know, they said that Windows Defender was supposed to be amazing, it doesn't seem to impress me, even though I ended up still using it alongside SUPERAntispyware.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the first review I saw was positive, it did very well on the virus detection tests. We'll see how it progresses.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Well, the first review I saw was positive, it did very well on the virus detection tests. We'll see how it progresses.


We'll see indeed. It will be hard to pull me away from AVG Free.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I like to have an assortment of products on different machines, lets me see how they each perform.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's actually a great idea, let's you find the right programs for the right system.


----------

